# Can this be done without an CNC?



## harum (Nov 25, 2013)

Was wondering if one could join two boards with rows of long, sliding dovetails like on the photo without using a CNC? I'm looking to cut only two-three long parallel dovetails on each board. Is there a jig for a router for this? Thanks!


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Now that's a overly complicated joint that make no sense. I like it!


----------



## harum (Nov 25, 2013)

I saw it on wooden planes attaching soles to bodies. The photo is from the Internet, not mine. I'm looking for something simpler: only three rows of dovetails and they can be parallel to the longer dimension of the boards.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Cut some plywood rectangles, then cut out
rectangles inside. Assuming you want to
cut the joints symmetrically you'd position 
these "windows" on a guide board in a way
that allows some lateral adjustment. Fuss
with the adjustment until you have the windows
spaced correctly so two routed parts will 
match. Use as many windows as you need.

The concept is similar to those door hinge 
router jigs with the 3 windows, one for each
hinge and spacer bars in between.

Use a router guide bushing for cutting the joints.

You could also make the guide board from a
single piece with cutouts on one side, but 
your math and layout would have to be dead-on.

I made a box joint jig this way once. I had
an Incra fence on my table saw which made it
easy.


----------



## harum (Nov 25, 2013)

> Cut some plywood rectangles, then cut out
> rectangles inside. Assuming you want to
> cut the joints symmetrically you d position
> these "windows" on a guide board in a way
> ...


Thanks Loren! This is definitely an option. Would this work? First, cut strips of plywood of two widths, one width-top of tails, the other-bottom of tails; then glue the wider strips onto a frame using the narrower strips as spacers; then mark the boards using this template and pre-cut rough dadoes on table saw for easier routing. It may take some tweaking to get an acceptable fit.

Or, I could adapt the "box joint on the table saw" approach for routing: using a long guiding tail carefully positioned with respect to the dovetail bit for good fit.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I want to see it when you finish. That takes some serious outside of the box thinking. It's going to be amazing looking for certain.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

It's not that complicated a jig idea and you
could approach it in a simpler way than using
rectangle cut outs. The only tricky part is 
getting the spacing exact.

My box joint jig was a router jig. I used the
table saw to make it.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Depending on the strength required, you could do as Loren suggests, but to avoid the need for exact spacing you could rip off all the rectangles on the side board, install them into the top, then glue the side board back on.

This would lock in the spacing. The side board could then be removed and the tips of the rectangles shaved back to perfect depth.

A piece that wide would have great long grain glue surface to be very sturdy.


----------

